# Diamond hone



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Been reading the posts about the care and feeding of bits. I've been using generally pretty cheap bits and wasn't to concerned about touch ups. BUT, today I went to order some higher quality stuff from toolstoday and decided it was time to add a hone or two to my arsenal. Any advice on grit? The range is something like 200 to 1200.:wacko:


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

I've always preferred using the finer grits. I've just had better luck with them and again, just my preference. You may wish to get a few different grits to see what works best for you.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I've always preferred using the finer grits. I've just had better luck with them and again, just my preference. You may wish to get a few different grits to see what works best for you.


Hi Ken - thanks for the quick reply. I was thinking of starting with a 600, middle of the line so-to-speak, and go from there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

hone is the key word...just to touch up the edge...you don't want to remove much for that job.. 

=======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> hone is the key word...just to touch up the edge...you don't want to remove much for that job..
> 
> =======


Thanks for the tip Bob - I'll be careful..:yes4:


----------

